# Chattanooga



## Nelco (Aug 18, 2015)

In Chattanooga.
Looking for long term room mate...that may want to pack up later. 
I have a kid>No drugs. No craziness.


----------



## Mankini (Aug 18, 2015)

How far is that from the VA border?


----------



## Nelco (Aug 18, 2015)

Chattanooga borders Georgia if that helps.
The town has been developed. Suck nutz but still quiet.


----------



## Mankini (Aug 18, 2015)

Didnt Ray Charles sing about GA now and again? LOL  I guess I was thinking of Knoxville: I used to traverse the Shenandoah fairly frequently.


----------

